# Got Myself a B-Day present



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Since no one knows what I want I decided to get something myself.

Picasa Web Albums - gnatster - Mini Cooper S


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Choice. Happy B-day.

Now you need to try Auto Cross.

Brian


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice! Happy birthday, btw!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool Nathan! 
Don't flog me, but it looks like the car Super Nanny zips around in to save the brats. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty sweet man.  Missed the days of shifting gears eh? I can't blame ya. It probably gets better mileage than the JEEP too. 

Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey G happy birthday. Sounds like something I would do LOL. Im actually looking at a new Dodge charger All wheel drive. It would make since living in ND. LOL Or at least thats what Im telling myself. Hey PS dont get run over by any big SUV's in TX. LOL Happy birthday buddy.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Now you just need twin turbo, all new sport suspension, sport tranny + clutch... 

Don't forget the fart pipe and I'm sure you can fit about 4 spoilers on the back there, for Xxxxxxtra Speedz!! lol

Happy Birthday, hope Texas is treating you well.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Well happy B-day! Enjoy the car.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet!... Happy B-day artyman:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It kinda looks like the PT cruiser, but a little more boxy. That kinda strikes me as a small car for a big guy like you Nate! How's the foot room?


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday gnatster!!!
Nice car!!!
Congratulations and best wishes with it!!


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, you should have bought yourself a car!
Couldn't stop myself.
Looks great, enjoy many happy kilometres, oh sorry, miles.
Vic


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday !! nice car


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday!

Nice car. I know someone who has a Cooper S and loves it. I drove it a couple of times and really like it. congrats!


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't think Super Nanny, Think Italian Job.
They are great cars and Happy B-day


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow and I thought my cuisinart blender was a good birthday gift artyman: :horn: :cheer2: op2: \\/ arty: 
Happy Birthday

NOFX - New Happy Birthday Song? - Music at Last.fm Dont read into the song, its just a funny song. BTW **EXPLICIT LYRICS**


----------

